# Golden "first time" photos



## baumgartml16 (Jun 19, 2011)

I love this. Koda's first time in the water...


----------



## Montana's Mommy (Mar 10, 2009)

*This is going to be fun*

Levi's first swim.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Nitro's first trip to the "Beach"" ::


----------



## 2dogsandagrrl (Nov 16, 2010)

This was Nelson's 1st day at his new home and his first experience with the dog door and his new world.


----------



## 2dogsandagrrl (Nov 16, 2010)

sorry obviously I haven't mastered attaching a picture yet as it's so small.


----------



## Discoverer (Feb 3, 2011)

Oscar first time on a sailboat at age of 3 months










He settled quickly and even helped to trim the sails


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Ooo, I have a lot of firsts for Ike...but I'l be kind and only post 3 of my favorites.

His first time seeing a sprinkler,
His first time playing in a baby pool
( a pool, I might add, that survived 12 years of Sam but only 1 summer of Ike),
and his first boat ride.


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Capt Jacks first Christmas


----------



## coffenut (Jan 3, 2012)

Nash666 said:


> Nitro's first trip to the "Beach"" ::


great image!!


----------



## mrmooseman (Aug 12, 2011)

moose's first time with ice.

nice summer day and put som icecubes in his water to keep it cool..within 5 minutes they were all over the ground & he was rolling in them..


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Chance's first night home, playing in our backyard and second picture is his first Christmas with us, (2005):


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

Maggie's first taste (but far from the last) of human food...


----------



## Our first puppy (Apr 15, 2011)

Loka's first bath, the first time in her swimming pool, and her first time meeting a horse. (It's hard to choose only 3 firsts! Ha ha!)


----------



## desi.n.nutro (Mar 18, 2011)

Maggie's not sure of her first snow but she felt better after warming up with her first friend.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

1. Austin's first beer!!
2. Lincoln's and Austin's first time at a real lake.
3. Reno's first time at a real lake.


----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

Bentley's first time on his bed









1st time at the river









1st marrow bone and no I don't now why he insists on laying in the hose


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

Sierra's first night home with us










Sierra's first dock jump









Lance's first sleep over at our house









Lance's first time to our Groomer's...what a ham!










our first Christmas with Lance as our own boy!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tucker*

We adopted our Tucker and this is the first time he was in the pool!!


----------



## Door (Apr 2, 2010)

Sure appreciate these pictures. Keep them coming!


----------



## portugal75 (Dec 29, 2011)

Javi's first look at the beach and sea  ( today )


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

The first time Finn was brave enough to get in the baby pool, over a year after we adopted him. Second photo is moments after arriving at our home on his gotcha day, and the third photo is his first time on grass. This was also on his gotcha day; it took three days to convince him he could pee on it!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Gunner's first (1) toy, (2) snow, (3) pool, (4) lake


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

*Great first time photos everyone!*

First time hiking the mountains in NH. 

Deardra.










Tucker










Fiona, few weeks shy of 9yrs old. Ready to go the next day, dad needed recovery time. I'm getting old ya know. MT. Cardigan, NH










Deardra's first time over 14,000ft, Mt Evans CO. We drove up, LOL. She is in the drivers seat because bighorn sheep were wandering around. Didn't think they would play nice with her.










Might do the first cone of shame photos next, poor puppers. Nice variety first time photos guys  Keep them coming! The list of firsts can go on a lifetime.

Gotta say Paula, Ike in his pool had me laughing :roflmao:


----------



## coffenut (Jan 3, 2012)

*Mazlon and snow*

This was Mazlon's first encounter with that nasty white stuff which I hate but she absolutely loved.


----------



## coffenut (Jan 3, 2012)

*Mazlon and the wild ponies of Assateague*

This was Mazlon's first encounter with a horse. She wasn't sure whether she was supposed to protect me or be curious. They eventually touched noses but I didn't get a photo of that.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I do not have Fiona's "first" encounter with a horse. She hid behind me scared of the monster she had never seen before. But I do have the first photo where she was like, hey dad, I am not scared of that big doggie anymore.


----------



## AlanP (Oct 4, 2011)

Duke's first retrieve.


----------



## Discoverer (Feb 3, 2011)

GoldenCamper said:


>


This is a masterpiece, looks like a painting. Love it!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Rusty the RDog on his first coastal camping trip


----------



## janababy (Jan 2, 2012)

Everyones pictures are AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AlanP (Oct 4, 2011)

It's not a picture, but here's a video of Duke's first time at a lake:


----------



## coffenut (Jan 3, 2012)

AlanP said:


> It's not a picture, but here's a video of Duke's first time at a lake:
> 
> DSCN4517.MOV - YouTube


LOL ... I love it!!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Tracer meets Liberty...


----------



## Mac (Jan 10, 2012)

hey guys, new here and just browsing around. I have a few first pics to share

the first time he met his big brother, Brody.
this was in my van. the closest I could get to neutral territory lol










his first time in our house










first day in our newly bought house!
the boys got their first flight of stairs to run up and down
they love it!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Here's some controversial photos.

This my dogs first up close black bear encounter. One photo is of them chasing after the bear. The other is coming back to us after treeing the bear. It was probably a 3 year old black bear. I'd never treed bears before. My husband has hunted them many times with dogs. I had no idea that black bears would tree so easily. My GRs were quite proud of themselves. My husband knew exactly what our dogs would do, it scared the hell out of me!

I should add - brown (you all call them grizzly) bears are another story! We would never dream of attempting to tree brown bears.


----------



## baumgartml16 (Jun 19, 2011)

What is treeing a bear?


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Black bears will run up trees to escape pesky dogs. They will stay in the tree until it's safe to come down. It's their first instinct to get away is to "tree".


----------



## baumgartml16 (Jun 19, 2011)

wow that's crazy. i love the picture when they are coming back, like they are so proud of themselves and laughing about what they just did!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Here are three of Tucker's "first"--the day my daughter chose him, his "gotcha day", and the day he first met water (he wasn't impressed, but went in the next time!).


----------

